# Did Not Wash Jars,HELP



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

We have peaches,potatoes,roma beans,peas that we just canned and put up without washing them.

I know common sense should have told us to do this,but nobody mentioned it so now we have about 75 cans with rings still on them that was never washed.

Should we take them all out and wash them?Some are last years beans and potatoes.The meat we did take rings off and wash the jars and rims.After reading here to do so.:dunno:


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Don't thin it gonna matter at this point. Make sure ya mark em, watch fer bulged lids an off smells when ya use em.

Ah, onea lifes lessons.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

OldCootHillbilly said:


> Don't thin it gonna matter at this point. Make sure ya mark em, watch fer bulged lids an off smells when ya use em.
> 
> Ah, onea lifes lessons.


 Thanks Coot,the newest ones are at least a couple mo.s old.Now I take off the rings and wash them,but not until you or somebody mentioned it.:flower:


----------



## partdeux (Aug 3, 2011)

Take the rings off now. you can wash the outside if you want, it's not going to hurt anything if you don't. might attract a bug or critter, but I wouldn't worry about it too much.


----------

